# 2016 Tundra TRD Pro



## NorthEaster (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm new to the truck plowing game. I've only plowed with an atv and currently use a kubtoa b2650 hsdc to plow/snowblow with now. The kubota is cumbersome and too loud for me. I need to change it up.

I'm looking at the SnowEx 8000 RD with a downforce kit and rubber blade. My concern is having to have the skid plate cut to fit. Dealer says hard to tell until we get in there. I've read some guys complaining about it.

I'm in PA, (wet heavy snow) and will be plowing a half mile of paved (some defects in road) residential. I don't want to add any chemicals. One area is very steep and has a nice turn to it. A friend of mine who plows for a living said to go for a v plow since i need to start plowing uphill, but I didn't want the weight. This is my daily driver, on a fixed budget, and I need the truck to last.

Any comments or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I’m not sure about Snow Ex push plates but, on my 2012 Rock Warrior we didn’t have to cut the skid plate for Fisher push plates.


----------



## NorthEaster (Sep 11, 2018)

that's good to know thanks, DId you have any issues with ball bearing or tie rods? Did you upgrade the springs, if so which ones? DId you add timbrens or air bags?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

NorthEaster said:


> That's good to know thanks. Did you have any issues with ball bearing or tie rods? Did you upgrade the springs, if so which ones? Did you add Timbrens or air bags?


I've had an 8' HD Fisher on my Tundra four four years now with out any issues. I have Bilstien 5100's and Timbrens but, I don't need the Timbrens. I think I'm going to upgrade to Bilstien 6112's because the 5100's are getting some age on them and the 6112's are a lot heavier and supposed to ride just as good.


----------

